# LA Prime Ticket (Repost)



## Barrios (May 2, 2006)

Today I had to cancel my sub to MLB extra innings even though I dont get credit for it this year. I am a Dodger fan and I love the fact I get to watch the Dodgers when they play on channel 653. There is a problem though. When they play on the local LA station, dont know wich one that is, the MLB extra innings station is blacked out. I get error 727. Keep in mind I live at least 200 miles away from LA. So I called DTV and they said tough luck, that is how my DMA is set up.

Now the funny thing is that the local cable provider offers the SF bay area sports staion, so does the other DISH provider. Now if DTV was to offer the bay area station I would get to watch al the Dodger games. By the way I live in the 93291 Zip.

Thanks for reading my ramblings. I am a long time reader first time poster. 

I posted this in the general DTV area and later realized there was a better spot for it.

I guess my question is. Why do the other TV providers show the San Francisco sports station and DTV the LA one if it's the same area? I would suspect they must follow the same DMA boundaries.


----------



## Z-Todd from AZ (Apr 12, 2006)

If the Dodgers claim your area, then they will be blacked out on Extra Innings. It sucks, but that's the way it works.

What you should do is "move" your Direct TV service to an LA area zip code. Then Prime Ticket FSN will be in the clear for you.

And if you are in the footprint for the LA spot beam, then you would also get KCAL-9 (the Dodgers over the air channel).


----------



## Barrios (May 2, 2006)

Z-Todd from AZ said:


> If the Dodgers claim your area, then they will be blacked out on Extra Innings. It sucks, but that's the way it works.
> 
> What you should do is "move" your Direct TV service to an LA area zip code. Then Prime Ticket FSN will be in the clear for you.
> 
> And if you are in the footprint for the LA spot beam, then you would also get KCAL-9 (the Dodgers over the air channel).


Thanks for the response. I already get the LA Prime ticket. So even if I did not subscribe to MLB extra innings it's still considered my local sports station. The bad part about it if it's being broadcast over KCAL 9 then the MLB extra innings channel is blacked out. If it's broadcast on Prime ticket then the MLB channel is not blacked out.

Like I said funny thing is that the Giants claim DISH and Comcast in my area.


----------

